# Need Help Fast!!!



## Guest (May 11, 2003)

I have a '77 Datsun 280z that has been parked for about 2 years. It took some effort to get it started,but after a little starting fluid, it started right up, but it ran real rough. I let almost all of the old gas run out, and then put in a about 4 gallons of premium with some fuel system cleaner. It starts right up now, but still runs rough. I took it around the block a few times, and it backfired alot, and seemed to lose power going up hills, and at high rpms, not to mention running rough. I found a fractured spark plug wire, so I replaced that one and the whole set, and it seemed to run a little better, but still had the problems described above. It seems to run better after I let it idle for about 30 min, and when it is idling, it sounds like there are periods where it runs normal for a few seconds, the it goes back to rough. I'm not sure where to go from here, I am moving this week, and need to drive it a few miles to the new house, but I don't want to tear it up. I have thought about checking the timing, and the plugs, and replacing the fuel filter, but don't know where to begin. I am a little short of money being that I am buying a house, so I can only really afford to try one of these. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Pacman (Feb 25, 2003)

Try tuning the carb. There should be two screws next to the bowls. Turn them slowly. Not sure which way to turn them but it might work. Do it while the engine is running.


----------



## big daddee 240z (Jul 31, 2005)

*No spark at the spark plugs (1972 24z)*

Just bought a 1972 240z. I changed the distributor, roter and plug. Still no spark. Any advice will help!


----------



## 300zyalater (Aug 23, 2005)

I would say, just save up some money and drop a small block chevy motor in!  :thumbup:


----------



## Surf (Aug 19, 2005)

big daddee 240z said:


> Just bought a 1972 240z. I changed the distributor, roter and plug. Still no spark. Any advice will help!


Try replacing and setting your points. 22145-A5501 for auto trans...22145-89905 for man trans.


----------



## Surf (Aug 19, 2005)

mgburton said:


> I have a '77 Datsun 280z that has been parked for about 2 years. It took some effort to get it started,but after a little starting fluid, it started right up, but it ran real rough. I let almost all of the old gas run out, and then put in a about 4 gallons of premium with some fuel system cleaner. It starts right up now, but still runs rough. I took it around the block a few times, and it backfired alot, and seemed to lose power going up hills, and at high rpms, not to mention running rough. I found a fractured spark plug wire, so I replaced that one and the whole set, and it seemed to run a little better, but still had the problems described above. It seems to run better after I let it idle for about 30 min, and when it is idling, it sounds like there are periods where it runs normal for a few seconds, the it goes back to rough. I'm not sure where to go from here, I am moving this week, and need to drive it a few miles to the new house, but I don't want to tear it up. I have thought about checking the timing, and the plugs, and replacing the fuel filter, but don't know where to begin. I am a little short of money being that I am buying a house, so I can only really afford to try one of these. Any help would be greatly appreciated.



Try fuel filter first good chance it's plugged up if veh was sitting that long. Forget the "tuning the carb" suggestion. Carbs quit being used on z-cars after 1974 260Z. After the filter...you get into numerous other possibilities.
Air flow meter,aux air reg,temp sensors...etc....all can add up$$$ fast.

Good Luck
Surf

p.s. newbie mistake...missed the orginal post date...hopefully you're up and running by now...


----------



## Datsungal (Sep 1, 2005)

Another good place to start would be with the fuel injectors. The old gas might have done damage. I have a 77 280Z and it sat for a while. After I replaced all of the fuel injectors it ran great! Its worth a shot! Good Luck


----------

